# Got him!



## raymond (Oct 16, 2013)

Thus is the guy that had been bothering George. Now two raccoons to yrap


----------



## guille24 (Oct 16, 2013)

So cool!!!! I had one many years ago they are great pets !


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 16, 2013)

Man them things freak me out .


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 16, 2013)

I really like these guys. I had one as a pet about 40 years ago. His mama had been hit by a car and killed. The rest of the babies escaped but mine stayed by mama's body. 

At the time of capture, Pat Paulsen (comedian) was running for president, so we named him Pat Possum. He lived in one of those big cat cages...the kind with several levels. He slept on the top level in one of those cat beds that are made out of really soft material and all enclosed except for the front opening. He would let us hold him and he would take food gently out of our hands. He was a great pet, but rather dumb.

I still have the occasional 'possum go through the property at night, but all they do is poop in the tortoises' water.


----------



## raymond (Oct 17, 2013)

This guy and the raccoons dig into his den trying to pull him out I haven't been able to leave him out at night because of it


----------



## sissyofone (Oct 17, 2013)

I had one to.  They are cool . Pogos leg was amputated at a very young age  due to a neighbors dog ......


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 21, 2013)

Relocate far. Please. : )


----------



## raymond (Oct 23, 2013)

There is a area of protected land with few ppl allowed on it it is over 48 miles away from me I work there and toke possum to vet to make sure it didn't have any parasites that can be harmful to the wild population all whent well was not any form of aggressive so he was a good reslease


----------

